# Law's RR Museum



## Dan O (Aug 13, 2011)

Was in Bishop this week so went to the Law's RR Museum. I think the actual name is Law's Railroad and Historical Site or something like that. Had a bunch of old stuff that was neat to see but only one train and a few boxcars. There was a Death Valley car that had been restored and looked very nice but it was not really on display--could see it from the corner of the building it was in. It wasn't a bad time there at all but it is very short on trains there.

Dan


----------



## George Harris (Aug 14, 2011)

what state?


----------



## Dan O (Aug 14, 2011)

George Harris said:


> what state?


California. I see there is a Bishop in Texas and Georgia.

http://www.lawsmuseum.org/

Dan


----------



## jim (Sep 3, 2014)

Too bad you weren't here when the docents who man the Train Barn are there. You could have visited the inside of the Death Valley Motor car and looked over the Old Plymouth mine locomotive (both fully operational) or even gone for a ride if you were there on one of our scheduled operating days. Check www.lawsmuseum.org for operating schedules (this season is done though).


----------

